# North American Game Fish sales



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

If you ever wanted a muskie, northern pike, bass, bluegill, etc. and are too damned lazy to go out and fish for them yourself,This Site sells them at $10-$15 each. Pretty cool. I wouldn't mind keeping a Pike if I ever had the room for it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn thanks for the info p45


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Great find p45! I've always wanted to get some fingerling smallies again but can't catch the lil buggers.

It would be cool to have a tank big enough for a muskie tho. Talk about complete carnage, it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Yea Great Find Man







and YEA i live in Mn heh might think of getting som hmM


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i just want my Northern Pike









oh, damn the constraints we call Tank Space


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I agree a big Pike or a Muskie would be cool to have. Too bad they get massive or I'd consider getting one since i live about a half hour from that place.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great find


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Cool. I have a stuffed 42inch muskie. Now that's a BADASS fish. It would eat Ps for breakfast, lunch and dinner.







But, what the hell would you put one in? They're solitary, so you wouldn't be able to have it in a multi-fish tank, even a HUGE one.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> Cool. I have a stuffed 42inch muskie. Now that's a BADASS fish. It would eat Ps for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hell ya! Did you catch it? Can you post a pic? The biggest muskie I've ever caught was 35". I've actually only caught 3 or 4 muskies in my life. Caught pleant of Northerns tho.

Muskies rule!

You could put any piranha, dovii or umbee in there as feeders and watch him shred them up for fun.









You're right tho, I can't even imagine the size tank you'd need for one and he'd be the only fish you could have in there.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well sometimes in sweden in the river where i live u can find small 3 or 4 inch small pikes in the summer








may go net one some day


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

My Grandfather caught him in 1975. It's at my Mother's house, but I hope to get it back this weekend. When I do, I'll take some pics. It was 16 lbs when weighed and must have been a beautiful fish before it was stuffed. It has some serious teeth, about 1/2 inch long.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Can't wait for the pics. I LOVE muskies and Pike!









It'd be hard to top this fish. I'm thinking that most freshwater fish would be his bitch.

Esox


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Indeed. Can you imagine trying to clean a tank with that big sucker in it. It could take your fist off.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nah, Muskies are pussys much like the gars they only use those teeth for feeding,
they are not at all aggressive, Muskies though are pelagic feeders and very hard 
to keep in captivity, if you want an Esox get a Grass, Redfin or chain pickerel,
All are fairly easy to keep and all stay a small size of under 2 foot.








Redfin pickerel, Esox americanus


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Nah, Muskies are pussys much like the gars they only use those teeth for feeding,
> they are not at all aggressive, Muskies though are pelagic feeders and very hard
> to keep in captivity, if you want an Esox get a Grass, Redfin or chain pickerel,
> All are fairly easy to keep and all stay a small size of under 2 foot.


 I didn't know that?









When fishing they would follow the lure right up to boatside and even hit/nudge our boat once in a while.

I saw a video somewhere also where a guy was reeling in a bass and the musky came up and before the bass was reeled in the musky had eaten the bass in half.

Just after I left Michigan to move to Ohio a few years ago, my friend was telling me he read in the paper that a girl was standing in knee deep water and a Musky came up and attacked/bit her. I know that's not normal at all for a musky, or any fish, but thought it sounded pretty tough.

Thanks for the info then. I always thought different.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Following a lure to the boat is not at all uncommon for a Muskie They often do this,
Taking a big chunk out of your Walleye is also common, They like to prey on wounded fish,
Never heard of that attack on the Girl but I bet she had something shiny on that attracted
the fish in the first place, I have always found them to be quite shy and not easy to attract.
in fact I've only caught one and I live close to Muskie heaven, Lake St Clair, this year
though I hear many fish are being caught including many large fish, also I have seen many
Dead Muskies this year apperiantly a diasese closely related to one affecting farmed 
salmon is now hitting muskies in the great lakes, kind of scary situation is going on
right now With Muskies.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

That's sad to hear. Muskies are almost revered in my family. My grandpa dedicated part of his life to tracking, fishing and studying them. My dad was fishing with him when he caught the 16 pounder and said it took him almost an hour to land it. They can grow to over 50 lbs, and are very, very powerful. I didn't know they were passive, but I still wouldn't want to get my hand stuck in one's mouth.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> I live close to Muskie heaven, Lake St Clair, this year
> though I hear many fish are being caught including many large fish, also I have seen many
> Dead Muskies this year apperiantly a diasese closely related to one affecting farmed
> salmon is now hitting muskies in the great lakes, kind of scary situation is going on
> right now With Muskies.


Yea, Lake St. Clair is the greatest fishery in the World, imo. I love that lake.

I've heard about the problems with dead muskies there lately. It's sad. I guess it's a double-edged sword because supposedly people are ctaching a lot bigger muskies now, but I hope they figure out and fix what's wrong soon.

I know in a lake that muskies are reserved, that's why they're called The fish of a thousand casts", but in your opinion, do you think they would be more aggro in a tank?

I'm only thinking they would be because all fish are scared of people in the water and swim away except sharks.

Either way, I hope they get the musky problem solved soon, if possible. Muskies are my fav fish.

Do you have any links that I could read up on the problem?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I know in a lake that muskies are reserved, that's why they're called The fish of a thousand casts", but in your opinion, do you think they would be more aggro in a tank?


They are'nt. In years long gone now I've kept all the esox except for redfin and chain pickerel.

Interested in only what they can eat. They got pushed around by large bluegill for pete sake.

Pike I used to keep in a small pond outside. Strictly ambush predator, staking out no territory at all that I could see.

I found the grass pickerel to be the biggest success in a tank. Just thought I'd share some of my former cold water experience.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > I know in a lake that muskies are reserved, that's why they're called The fish of a thousand casts", but in your opinion, do you think they would be more aggro in a tank?
> 
> 
> They are'nt. In years long gone now I've kept all the esox except for redfin and chain pickerel.
> ...


 so pikes are essentially just like gars?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Thank you for your input. Since I've never kept them, I can only go by what you guys say.

The esox you kept, were they full grown or juvies?

I was telling p45 a month or so ago how baddass gills are, it's funny you say that. Warmouth are even meaner.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Thank you for your input. Since I've never kept them, I can only go by what you guys say.
> 
> The esox you kept, were they full grown or juvies?
> 
> I was telling p45 a month or so ago how baddass gills are, it's funny you say that. Warmouth are even meaner.


 well, a LOT of people have kept bluegills, it seems, and it seems like they really vary in temperament, as some people claim they have more of a mellow/wussy JD temperament, but there's a few others in addition to yourself who have said they're pretty wicked.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> HawgHunter11 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your input. Since I've never kept them, I can only go by what you guys say.
> ...


 Yea, I figured they probably did. All species usually do so I can't see them being any different. I just love Native fish so I like pimpin' them when I can.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > I know in a lake that muskies are reserved, that's why they're called The fish of a thousand casts", but in your opinion, do you think they would be more aggro in a tank?
> 
> 
> They are'nt. In years long gone now I've kept all the esox except for redfin and chain pickerel.
> ...


 how big was your pond?any pics? :smile:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Speaking of Sunfish ever want a really nasty fish get
one of these Little Green sunfish,








Those little bastards are really mean, and highly territorial.
Note* Mouth Large









Grass Pickeral Make excellent Aquarum fish I Loved mine while I had them


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I've heard someone mention Green sunfish were very mean. I don't know how to get them but I'd love to have one if I could.

Are they meaner than a warmouth even?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Much much Nastier, They often
can be found amongst rocks almost anywhere
in the Midwest.

Funny story,
I used to live on a Lake and we had a resident Green
We named JAWS, He lived just off our Peir in a Rock pile I made to
Attract Darters, well he took up that as his home and ruled it for
some three years, If you even put your foot in the water within 
three foot of that Rock pile he would attack you, Often we would do this
just to tick him off.

Mind you this is a
Three inch fish, He would attack anything that got near him, Once I
saw him chase off a Smallmouth bass that was twice his size,
They are mean little fish


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Damn!

I *have* to have one of these guys!

Are they actually called Green sunfish?

You live in Michigan right? I've never heard of a fish called green sunfish and I lived and fished in Michigan for 30 years.

If I were to ask some of my fishing buddies here in Ohio what names could I use to explain it?

I live right off Lake Erie. Are they in there?

Thanks for the info so far. I really want to get one of these guys.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Speaking of Sunfish ever want a really nasty fish get
> one of these Little Green sunfish,
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, those are the guys. Known here also as "green sunfish". Nasty buggers indeed.



> The esox you kept, were they full grown or juvies?


Subadult to adult for the most part. Musky were juvi.



> If I were to ask some of my fishing buddies here in Ohio what names could I use to explain it?


I've heard alot of locals here in WI refer to them as "rock bass". wich is false, but, local names are commonly given through out the world. There is no argueing sci names with a local red neck


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i go to the rivver and net me some 1" ranbow trout feed them to my fish they are way fast and hard for my fish to catch.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> Musky were juvi.


Ok, that's what I was thinking. I def appreciate the info of your knowledge and thank you with sharing it with me. I haven't ever had, nor probably ever will have, any Esox, let alone my fav, the musky.

I know you guys have more info than I and probably have forgotten more than I'll ever know when it comes to the aquaria of Esox, or hell, for any fish that lives for that matter, but I just can't believe any other fish can take out a full grown musky.

I mean, think about any aggro fish. They ALL swim and hide from any commotion on the bank. It doesn't matter what part of the World it is and what fish it is. The musky attacks boats and people!!! The boat part I know from experience. These guys are badass. They hit our 12 foot aluminum boat so hard sometimes that we have to be sure to expect it or we're going in. NO other fish does that in the freshwatewr world. Especially not a grass carp. Those guys are the most shy and retitring fish there are.

I definately value your guys opinions and respect them, or else I wouldn't have asked more questions to you, but with all due respect, I don't think a Musky is as weak as mentioned. I definately think it can take any CA/SA as a snack even.

Put a dovii or umbee up against it and neither of those even stand a chance in hell, imo. Not a chance at all.

I'm sorry, but I just don't agree. But that's ok, it's no big deal, just a dif of opinion.









But thank you for all of your thoughts and info. I know after reading this, it sounds like I am being a smartass, and that's def not true at all. I highly value any post your guys post and anything you all say. :smile:


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

My bro has a native tank (we live in MN) of pumkinseed, sunnies, large-mouth bass, 2" crappie (before the bass ate 3 of them), bullhead, etc. Its kind of neat but I would never trade my spilo in for any of those.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Green sunfish, Lepomis cyanellus,
Damn cool sunfish

Interesting to me most always think of the Game fish when thinking native,
Give the Non-game a thought, there really is quite alot of diversity here
in the states beyond the "Eat Em" fish, many are much more interesting
Aquarium fishes as well. North American fishes are full of suprises.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

GREAT info, Polypterus!

Thank you so much bro. I really appreciate it a lot.

Now I just have to get one now that I know what it is.









I will soon tho, trust me.


----------

